# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  χερουλι καθισματος ford fiesta 2003-4    3θυρο

## kibubu

γεια σας  μου εχει σπασει το χερουλι που ριχνει το δεξι μπροστινο καθισμα του αμαξιου μου οχι απο την ντιζα η ντιζα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα το πλαστικο χερουλι σχεδον ολο δηλαδη και να μεντεσεδακια του και το πλαστικο που κραταει την ακρη τις μπιλιας της ντιζας  και πηγα στον κυπαρριση στο μενιδι και μου λενε οτι πουλανε ολο το καθισμα γυρω στα 200 ευρω χαχαχα και σε αλλα μικρομαγαζα που εχω ρωτησει αλλοι μου λενε το ιδιο και αλλοι οτι εχουν αλλα ειναι και αυτα σπασμενα,εγω το εχω φτιαξει με εναν γαντζο δηλαδη εχω πιασει την ακρη της ντιζας και τον τραβαω για να σηκωσω το καθισμα απλως μου ειναι αντιαισθητικο οταν το κοιταζω.επειδη δεν θελω να μπλεξω με ebay και τα συναφη ξερει κανενας καποιον που να πουλαει μονο τα χερουλια?s-l1600.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Οι μαντραδες αυτη τη λογικη εχουν στην Ελλαδα  (σου λεει μετα πως θα πουλησω ολο το καθισμα)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_fr...andle&_sacat=0

----------


## Gaou

> ......?s-l1600.jpg


Χριστος Ανέστη.

το έλυσες το θέμα σου φίλε. μπορεις να βάλεις και μια φωτογραφία απο την αλλη πλευρά ??

----------


## apostolis72

αν και παλιό θέμα αγόρασα πρόσφατα για φίλο το παρακάτω σετάκι και είπα να ενημερώσω.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pai...27424c4dSiyGKN
κοντά στα 10,00 € το σετ, μια χαρά ταίριαξε.

----------

